# Shhhhhhhhhhhhhh... tl is back, pass it on...



## JBI (Jan 28, 2010)

Just saw a post from tigerloose! He's back, but in stealth mode so keep it under wraps OK... Welcome home tl, nice to see your name on the board again...


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jan 28, 2010)

Re: Shhhhhhhhhhhhhh... tl is back, pass it on...

I need a picture fix! tl


----------



## FM William Burns (Jan 28, 2010)

Re: Shhhhhhhhhhhhhh... tl is back, pass it on...

*%..%#@..1111111.0.11 (Secret Code for Welcome back Tiger)


----------



## RJJ (Jan 28, 2010)

Re: Shhhhhhhhhhhhhh... tl is back, pass it on...

Not sure if Jeff let him back on. I know I didn't! What gives you that idea? Seems he was a little thin skinned and you all used a butter knife on him! :roll:


----------



## D a v e W (Jan 29, 2010)

Re: Shhhhhhhhhhhhhh... tl is back, pass it on...

He seemed like he had a chip on his shoulder (my opinion). Tried a couple of PM's however he would not answer. Lived in that area before so I was curious about few things there.

I will say he posted great pictures.  :lol:


----------

